# PR visa activation



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello all.
I have asked this question to the CIC but it's slow coming back.
We land on 29th jan this year. We need to activate our visas. On landing
How soon can I start working legally ? 
Thanks for any info
Dunk


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

DunkFunk said:


> Hello all.
> I have asked this question to the CIC but it's slow coming back.
> We land on 29th jan this year. We need to activate our visas. On landing
> How soon can I start working legally ?
> ...


One nanosecond after activation,. although you should have a SIN to provide to the employer.


----------



## DunkFunk (Feb 3, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> One nanosecond after activation,. although you should have a SIN to provide to the employer.


Thankyou for a quick 'what I wanted to hear ' response. ;-)


----------

